# Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές - Buildings,  retrofits, demolition > Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές, Διαλύσεις πλοίων (Buildings,  retrofits, demolition) > Διαλύσεις πλοίων >  Διαλυτήρια Πλοιων (Ship breaking yards)

## thalasinos

καλα ολα αυτα για τα ναυπηγεια τα οποια στην ελλαδα δεν ανθουν καθολου και κριμα την στιγμη που οι γειτονες μας οι τουρκοι προωθουν προγραματτα ενισχυσης της ναυτιλιακης βιομηχανιας καθως ιδρυουν συνεχως ναυπηγεια και ετοιμαζουν(οπως οι περισσοτεροι θα γνωριζετε) το δευτερο μεγαλυτερο παγκοσμιως,αλλα τελος παντων οσο αφορα τα ναυπηγεια...εαν γνωριζει καποιος κατι σχετικα με τα διαλυτυρια γενικα ας με βοηθησει...ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα... :Very Happy:

----------


## Petros

Καλημερα

Τι θελεις να μαθεις για τα διαλυτηρια?

----------


## thalasinos

για ποιο λογο καποια πλοια παραμενουν αγκυροβολημενα σε μαρινες και λιμανια και δεν τα πηγαινουν για διαλυση,για ποιο λογο δεν τα δεχονται τα διαλυτηρια;γιατι δεν επεμβαινει το κρατος ωστε να καθαρισουν οι θαλασσες απο την μολυνση;πολλα γιατι,αλλα πιστευω οτι ειναι μεγαλο θεμα ειδικα τωρα που εχει αρχισει μια μικρη επανασταση'΄για το περιβαλλον...ακομα το lbt τι ειναι;και με ποιο κριτηριο επιλεγεται η αγορα ενος πλοιου εκτος απο την παλαιοτητα αυτου;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ένα διαλυτήριο πλοίων είναι μια επιχείρηση που επιβαρύνει αρκετά το περιβάλλον και για αυτό μια επιχείρηση που θα πρέπει να συμμορφώνεται με τις Ευρωπαϊκές Προδιαγραφές είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να λειτουργήσει για αυτό και οι περισσότερες τέτοιες επιχειρήσεις είναι στην Τουρκία και σε άλλες χώρες εκτός ΕΕ. Ενδεικτικά και μόνο οι τεράστιες ποσότητες αμιάντου που υπάρχουν στα παλιά πλοία είναι ένα σημαντικό πρόβλημα.

Για το άλλο ερώτημα στο θέμα ΝΑΥΑΓΙΑ υπάρχει μια απάντηση:



> &#171;Ο Σαρωνικός, η ευρύτερη γενικά υποθαλάσσια περιοχή του Πειραιά, μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί και χωνευτήρι ναυαγίων. Κουφάρια πλοίων παραμένουν κάτω από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας ή μισοβυθισμένα κι εγκαταλελειμμένα, εδώ και δεκαετίες...&#187;. (...)
> Εμπόδιο πάντως στην ανέλκυση των ναυαγίων είναι το συνήθως ασύμφορο για τον αγοραστή - διαλυτή πλοίων κόστος του εγχειρήματος. Στις περισσότερες έως τώρα απόπειρες εκποίησής τους, στους σχετικούς ανοικτούς πλειοδοτικούς διαγωνισμούς του ΟΛΠ, δεν υπήρξε ιδιαίτερη ανταπόκριση. &#171;Το κόστος για να επιπλεύσει ξανά ένα βυθισμένο πλοίο είναι πολύ μεγάλο, η προς πώληση μάζα του σε σίδερο είναι κατά πολύ φθηνότερη από τα έξοδα που απαιτούνται για να βγει στην επιφάνεια. Για παράδειγμα, για ένα πλοίο μήκους 150 μέτρων που θα πάει για κόψιμο, το βάρος του σε λαμαρίνες αξίζει από 150.000 έως 400.000 δολάρια, ανάλογα με την ηλικία και τη φθορά του&#187;, επισημαίνει ο πρόεδρος της Ένωσης Πλοιοκτητών Ρυμουλκών και Ναυαγοσωστικών Πλοίων, Κώστας Λυμπουσάκης, που διατηρεί μία από τις μετρημένες στα δάχτυλα στην Ελλάδα εταιρείες που ασχολούνται με ναυαγιαιρέσεις. 
> Το κόστος ανέλκυσης 
> Εκτός από σχετική εντολή ανέλκυσης από τον πλοιοκτήτη του, η ανέλκυση ενός ναυαγίου απαιτεί κατά τον κ. Λυμπουσάκη και ειδική μελέτη και τεχνική. &#171;Αλλιώς προγραμματίζεις και ξεκινάς να το σηκώσεις, αλλιώς εξελίσσεται κι αλλιώς καταλήγει να βγει στην επιφάνεια. Στην πράξη συνεχώς προκύπτουν προβλήματα. Μπορεί για παράδειγμα από την ισχυρότατη πίεση το καράβι να ξαναβυθιστεί. Εξαρτάται από το είδος του πλοίου, πόσο στεγανό μπορεί να γίνει και με τι μέσα θα το βγάλεις πάνω. Στο 95&#37; των περιπτώσεων που επιχειρήθηκε ανέλκυση με αφαίρεση του νερού και προσθήκη αέρα, κατέστη αδύνατη. Αντίθετα, επιτυχείς είναι συνήθως οι περιπτώσεις υποθαλάσσιου τεμαχισμού του πλοίου, αυτούσιο το ναυάγιο δεν βγαίνει στην επιφάνεια&#187;. Τα κομμάτια του προορίζονται για περαιτέρω τεμαχισμό σε λαμαρίνες, στη συντριπτική πλειονότητά τους στο διαλυτήριο Αλή Αγά της Τουρκίας. Ανάλογα με τη ζήτησή τους θα πιάσουν από 150 έως 200 δολάρια ανά τόνο...

----------


## Michael

Επίσης, πολλές φορές τα ημιναυαγισμένα ή παροπλισμένα πλοία είναι αντικείμενο δικαστικής διαμάχης είτε ανάμεσα στους πλοιοκτήτες και τους λογής- λογής δανειστές είτε διάφορους άλλους (αρχές, ασφαλιστές κλπ), και μέχρι που να λυθούν οι διαφορές το κουφάρι αργοσβήνει σε κάποια ντάνα ή κάποιο ντόκο.
Πάντως για τα ναυάγια έχουν ψηφιστεί σχετικά νομοσχέδια που στην ουσία είτε δίνουν το πλοίο στο κράτος είτε υποχρεώνουν τον πλοιοκτήτη να το έχει ασφαλίσει για έξοδα ναυαγιαίρεσης.

----------


## Ηλεάνα

Γεια σας,  :Very Happy: 

Βρίσκομαι στο τέταρτο έτος και η πτυχιακή μου εργασία αφορά τις διαλύσεις πλοίων και τους προσδιοριστικούς της παράγοντες.

Θα ήθελα οποιοσδήποτε θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει είτε με στοιχεία όπως οι τιμές των διαλύσεων, είτε ο αριθμός των πλοίων που έχουν διαλυθεί ανά έτος είτε άλλες πληροφορίες πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα

Παρακαλώ είτε ανεβάστε τις πληροφορίες στο forum είτε αποστείλτε μου e-mail sto ileana_diana@hotmail.com

----------


## dkampouroglou

> Γεια σας, 
> 
> Βρίσκομαι στο τέταρτο έτος και η πτυχιακή μου εργασία αφορά τις διαλύσεις πλοίων και τους προσδιοριστικούς της παράγοντες.
> 
> Θα ήθελα οποιοσδήποτε θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει είτε με στοιχεία όπως οι τιμές των διαλύσεων, είτε ο αριθμός των πλοίων που έχουν διαλυθεί ανά έτος είτε άλλες πληροφορίες πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα
> 
> Παρακαλώ είτε ανεβάστε τις πληροφορίες στο forum είτε αποστείλτε μου e-mail sto ileana_diana@hotmail.com


Γεια σου Ηλεάνα,
σε ποια σχολή είσαι ?
Το θέμα που έχεις για πτυχιακή είναι ενδιαφέρον, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν επαρκεί σαν αντικείμενο μιας πτυχιακής εργασίας.
Σου έχω εδώ κάποια αρχεία και links που θα βρείς ενδιαφέροντα
κατέβασε τα pdf για να τα δεις

http://www.ilo.org/public/english/di...reak/index.htm

----------


## Ηλεάνα

Γεια σου Ηλεάνα,
σε ποια σχολή είσαι ?
Το θέμα που έχεις για πτυχιακή είναι ενδιαφέρον, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν επαρκεί σαν αντικείμενο μιας πτυχιακής εργασίας.
Σου έχω εδώ κάποια αρχεία και links που θα βρείς ενδιαφέροντα
κατέβασε τα pdf για να τα δεις

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! :Smile: 
Χαρηκά πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση.
Θα μελετήσω τα στοιχεία & σε λίγες μέρες θα ξαναεπικοινωνήσω μέσω του forum.
Υ.Γ. Σπουδάζω στο Τμήμα Ναυτιλίας & Επιχειρηματικών Υπηρεσιών του Πανεπιστημίου Αιγαίου

----------


## Baggeliq

*Ship dismantling (Διάλυση πλοίων) * 


Παγκοσμίως, μεταξύ 200 και 600 περίπου πλοία καταστρέφονται και ανακυκλώνονται κάθε έτος, δεδομένου ότι ο χάλυβάς τους είναι πολύ ακριβός , Το μέταλλο τους  ανακυκλώνονται  και ο εξοπλισμός  τους αποτελούν τις πολύτιμες πρώτες ύλες. Η μεγαλύτερη μέρος αυτής της αποσυναρμολόγησης πλοίων πραγματοποιείται σήμερα στη Νότια Ασία, στις παλιρροιακές παραλίες και υπό  πρωτόγονους τρόπους . Ενώ η βιομηχανία παρέχει χιλιάδες εργασίες για τους διακινούμενους εργαζομένους , και με μηδενικά  μετρά προστασίας του περιβάλλοντος και ασφάλειας που  οδηγεί στα υψηλά ποσοστά ατυχήματος, τους κινδύνους υγείας και την εκτενή ρύπανση παράκτιων περιοχών. Τα παλαιότερα πλοία  περιέχουν πολλά επικίνδυνα υλικά, συμπεριλαμβανομένου του αμιάντου, τα PCBs, το κασσίτερο και τις μεγάλες ποσότητες πετρελαίων και λάσπης πετρελαίου.


*Παραπάνω πληροφορίες στην Ε.Ε* 

http://ec.europa.eu/environment/waste/ships/index.htm

----------


## kalypso

Μία φωτογραφία που την βρήκα στο photobucket και είχε δημοσιευθεί παλαιότερα στο περιοδικό TIMES.
Κάπου στην Ινδία,εργάτες με πολύ χαμηλό μεροκάματο,προχωρούν στην διάλυση ενός πλοίου....με πρωτόγονα στην κυριολεξία μέσα....

scrapped ship.jpg

θλιβερό!!!

----------


## Nautikos II

Oι ινδοι, οι ινδοι, οι ινδοι σερνουν καραβι, οι ινδοι σερνουν καραβι, αν δε το χεις καταλαβει
__________________________________________________  _____________________
Παντως προτογωνα, ε Kalypso;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν είναι για πλάκα. Δουλεύουν για ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΝΑ ΔΟΛΑΡΙΟ μεροκάματο.
Κια προφωνώς χωρίς μέτα ασφαλέιας όπως μπορέις να προσέξεις αν και κάποιοι (4!) φοράνε κράνη, οι περισσότεροι δεν φοράνε παπούτσια και φόρμες. Μπορέις να καταλαβεις φαντάζομαι τι γίνεται όταν κόβουν και μεταφέρουν λαμαρίνες με τα χέρια (αφού δε βλέπω εκεί γύρω κανα γερανό). Προφανώς δεν πρτολαβσίνουν να πάθουν πολλοί καρκινο από τον αμίαντο και τα κατάλοιπα πετρελαίου. όσοι έχουν πάει Σρι Λάνκα θα καταλάβουν γιατί παίμνα μιλάμε.

----------


## Nautikos II

Ισως δεν καταλαβες τον τροπο του μηνυματος μου

----------


## Νικόλας

βλέποντας τέτοιες εικόνες με αυτές τις συνθήκες εργασίας δεν υπάρχουν σχόλια να κάνεισ μια λέξη από εμένα ΕΛΕΟΣ ΕΛΕΟΣ

----------


## Nautikos II

Καποιοι δεν καταλαβαν, αυτο που εκανα εγω δεν ειναι ουτε *΄΄Σχολιο΄΄,* ουτε *΄΄Πλακα΄΄,* καθως δεν εχω δωσει τετοια δειχματα, σε αρκετους απο εδω που με γνωριζουν αρκετα καλα, ειναι *χλεβασμος* και *αηδια* σε *μεγαλο βαθμο*, και οχι βεβαια για τα ατομα που βλεπουμαι στην φωτογραφια, αλλα για παραπανω, ειναι ανοητο να μην το καταλαβουμαι, την στιγμη που υπαρχει *υστερογραφο* απο κατω, με την λεξη ΄*΄Προτογωνα*΄΄ δεν το πιστευω με τιποτα οτι καποιοι το βλεπουν σαν *Πλακα η σαν Σχολιο*, θεορω γελοιο να τραβιεται ενα πλοιο η κοματια πλοιου με τον τροπο αυτο

----------


## Νικόλας

οχι φίλε tsentzos ούτε εμείς το λέμε για πλάκα είναι απλά θλιβερό στον αιώνα που ζούμαι να βλέπουμαι τέτοιες εικόνες

----------


## gvaggelas

Δεν θα διαφωνήσω με τα όσα αναφέρθηκαν παραπάνω. Ας σκεφτούμε όμως το εξής. Αν δεν υπήρχαν αυτές οι συνθήκες θα ήταν συμφέρουσα οικονομικά η διάλυση των πλοίων? Για ποιο λόγο πολλά διαλυτήρια πλοίων στην Ευρώπη έχουν κλείσει? Για να μην βάλουμε και το ζήτημα των περιβαλλοντικών επιπτώσεων. Ξανατονίζω ότι δεν είμαι υπέρ της ύπαρξης τέτοιων καταστάσεων. Αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε αποτελεί μία πραγματικότητα της παγκοσμιοποιημένης οικονομίας. ¶λλωστε πόσοι από εμάς δεν καταναλώνουμε προιόντα τα οποία έχουν δημιουργηθεί σε εργοστάσια στα οποία δουλεύουν παιδιά και η μόνη αμοιβή τους είναι ένα πιάτο φαγητό.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η τιμή του χάλυβα (νομίζω του κυριότερου προϊόντος της διάλυσης) αναβάινει με μεγάλου ρυθμούς (μεγαλύτερους και από του πετρελαίου). Σαν αιτία θεωρείται η μεγάλη ζήξτηση, από την Κίνα κυρίως. Λοιπόν με τέτοια ζήτηση γιατί να μην είναι συμφέρουσα παραγωγή πρώτης ύλης με καλύτερες συνθήκες εργασίας και προστασίας του περιβάλλοντος;
Είναι βέβαια και σε αυτό τον τομέα η λογική "πρεπει να είμαστε ανταγωνιστικοί με τον Ινδό και τον Κινέζο που δουλέυουν για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί και αν σκοτωθούν και καμιά δεκαριά περιμένουν άλλοι τόσοι απέξω να πιάσουν δουλειά". Και αν θέσει κάποιος περιορισμούς στις εισαγόμενες πρώτες ύλας ο ανταγωνιστής του σε άλλη χώρα θα αγοράζει φτηνότερες πρώτες ύλες κα θα έχει φθηνότερο προϊόν.
Δυστυχώς μάλλον δεν έχει ψάξει κάποιος τον τρόπο ώστε να επιβληθούν κανόνες. Ή και να σκέφτηκε δεν έχει τρόπο να τους επιβάλει, εδώ δεν μπορόυν να θεσπιστούν κανόνες για το φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου.

----------


## marina

Όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με ΚΕΡΔΟΣ είναι "λογικό" για αυτούς που κερδίζουν να μην τους απασχολεί, πόσοι θα πεθάνουν, πόσοι θα τραυματιστούν και πόσοι θα επιβιώσουν!! Οι νόμοι θεσπίζονται υπο την προυπόθεση ότι οι άνθρωποι του κέρδους _δεν χάνουν_! Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι οι πιο μεγάλες εταιρείες που έχουν μολύνει όλον τον πλανήτη, υιοθετούν αμέσως τα νέα προγράμματα για την "προστασία" του περιβάλλοντος και των εργαζομένων, αρκεί αυτά να χρηματοδοτούνται από τρίτους και όχι από τις δικές τους τσέπες. Χρόνια ως τεχνικός ασφαλείας, αντιμετωπίζω ανθρώπους που για να τους πείσεις πως πρέπει να προσέξουν τους εργαζόμενούς τους τους θέτεις ως κύριο επιχείρημα το ΚΕΡΔΟΣ τους!! Και όλα αυτά σε πιο ελεγχόμενες χώρες... Από εκεί και μόνο καταλαβαίνεις την προσοχή και το ενδιαφέρον τους για χώρες που ΔΕΝ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΝΤΑΙ ποτέ και από πουθενά! Όσο για το περιβάλλον, είναι πολύ πονεμένη ιστορία.... Πάντως από εμάς το μόνο που θα μπορούσε να γίνει είναι επιστολές ντροπής και απέχθειας για τέτοιου είδους εικόνες και μια μεγάλη ελπίδα για βελτίωση της ζωής αυτών των ανθρώπων!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Θα μου επιτρέψετε να πω ότι τέτοιου είδους εκμετάλλευση γίνεται δίπλα μας .Απλά δεν το βλέπουμε η δεν το προσέχουμε .Για πηγαίνετε στο Πέραμα να δείτε πως δουλεύει ο κόσμος στην επισκευαστηκη ζώνη, και μετά να συζητήσουμε . Προχτές είδατε τι έγινε στα ναυπηγεία Αυλίδος !Ένας νεκρός τεχνίτης και ένας άλλος στο νοσοκομείο χαροπαλεύει .

----------


## Baggeliq

> Θα μου επιτρέψετε να πω ότι τέτοιου είδους εκμετάλλευση γίνεται δίπλα μας .Απλά δεν το βλέπουμε η δεν το προσέχουμε .Για πηγαίνετε στο Πέραμα να δείτε πως δουλεύει ο κόσμος στην επισκευαστηκη ζώνη, και μετά να συζητήσουμε . Προχτές είδατε τι έγινε στα ναυπηγεία Αυλίδος !Ένας νεκρός τεχνίτης και ένας άλλος στο νοσοκομείο χαροπαλεύει .


 Mastrokosta μην μου το λες αυτό σε μένα που το βλέπω κάθε μέρα μπροστά μου οξειδωμένες λαμαρίνες ανασυγκόλλουν και δεν πάνε για ανακύκλωση έχει στεφτεί κανένας ότι οι άνθρωποι αυτή σήμερα , έγινε να είναι όλη ξένη και ότι στα 40 τους είναι άρρωστοι από τον αμίαντο που αναπνέουν να έχουν λυθεί ποτέ  μετρά ασφαλείς ούτε καν τα βασικά είναι η αφανείς μωρές που δεν φαίνονται καθόλου η ζωή τους είναι είδη καταδικασμένη για μένα και αυτή που τα καταφέρουν μετά τα 40 τους τι θα κάνουν μου λέτε ……όχι μονό στην Ελλάδα σε όλο το κόσμο και βασικά στην από Ανατολή που εκεί οι ανθρώπινοι αξιοπρέπεια δεν υπάρχει μονό να κατασκευάζουν η να καταστρέφουν ( ανακυκλώνουν ) τα τεραστία πλοία του χρυσού και των εφοπλιστών με ένα μισθό που είναι …. Δεν θέλω να εκφραστώ… για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί δηλαδή ψυχούλα θα ψάξω να βρω φυτογραφίες να δείτε από το διαδίκτυο και από τις δικές μου και μου λέτε ….
  Έχει δει κανένας τη λένε τα στατιστικά για τα ατυχήματα ποτέ  τότε θα καταλάβουν όλη τη λες mastrokosta ….
  Δεν τα λέω όλα αυτά για να δετέ ότι είμαι πεσσό  καλός και τους συμπονώ μονό την αλήθεια λέω που αδιάψευστος μαρτυράς εσείς που δουλεύεται εκεί κάτω και είστε μέλη εδώ

----------


## Nautikos II

> Δυστυχώς μάλλον δεν έχει ψάξει κάποιος τον τρόπο ώστε να επιβληθούν κανόνες. Ή και να σκέφτηκε δεν έχει τρόπο να τους επιβάλει


Συμφονω απολυτα,* μια φραση, χιλιες λεξεις*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*Ρεκόρ τιμών στις διαλύσεις πλοίων - Λόγω μειωμένης προσφοράς τονάζ.*




> ΜΕΧΡΙκαι 25% έχει ανεβάσει το τελευταίο δίμηνο το επίπεδο τιμών η ζωηρή ζήτηση για σκραπ, από όλες τις παραδοσιακές αγορές. Ωστόσο η προσφορά τονάζ για διάλυση παραμένει μικρή. Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι το δεξαμενόπλοιο «Zeal» του Έλληνα εφοπλιστή Πόλυ Χατζηιωάνου κατέγραψε νέο ρεκόρ τιμής διάλυσης στα 725 δολ/ldt.
> 
> ¶λλες διαλύσεις που αναφέρθηκαν τις τελευταίες ημέρες ήταν το δεξαμενόπλοιου «Ollie» 24.430 dwt (1983 Italy) πουλήθηκε στο Bangladesh προς 710/ldt, και το Reefer «Royal Bay» 9.118 dwt (1979 Japan) πουλήθηκε στην Ινδία προς 600/ldt. Γενικότερα τον τελευταίο χρόνο παρατηρείται μία σημαντική υστέρηση σε ό,τι αφορά το ρυθμό διάλυσης πλοίων λόγω της καλής πορείας της ναυλαγοράς. 
> 
> Όπως αναφέρεται χαρακτηριστικά σε μελέτη του Dr Nίκου Μικέλη στελέχους του Διεθνούς Ναυτιλιακού Οργανισμού (ΙΜΟ), για την ανακύκλωση των πλοίων η μέση ηλικία των πλοίων που αποστέλλονται για ανακύκλωση αυξήθηκε από περίπου 26-27 ετών που ήταν στη δεκαετία του 1990 στα 32 χρόνια στη διάρκεια του 2007 καθώς ήταν συμφέρουσα η εμπορική εκμετάλλευση και των μεγάλης ηλικίας πλοίων.


*Πηγή και ολόκληρο το ενδιαφέρον άρθρο :* *Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ*

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Για πηγαίνετε στο Πέραμα να δείτε πως δουλεύει ο κόσμος στην επισκευαστηκη ζώνη, και μετά να συζητήσουμε.


Μαστροκώστα  το Πέραμα  ειναι παράδεισος σε σχέση με την κατάσταση που επικρατεί  στα διαλυτήρια....
Ακόμα και οι εκμετάλλευση των εργατών στην Κίνα, είναι πολύ μικρότερη σε σχεση με αυτά που συμβαίνουν στα διαλυτήρια.

----------


## mastrokostas

Γιώργο το λεω διότι υποτίθεται ότι εδώ Ευρώπη και δεν υπάρχουν τέτοιες συνθήκες .Βέβαιος και είναι άλλο πράγμα , αλλά για κάποιον που δεν ξέρει τι είναι επισκευή νομίζει ότι στην Ελλάδα στις επισκευές πλοίων πανε με κουστούμια . Ας παει να δουλέψει κάποιος τσιμπίδα η οξυγόνα στην κουβέρτα Ιούλιο μήνα και τα λεμε .Η να δουλεύεις πουθενά που κόβουν γαλβάνι και τα λεμε .Στην Ινδία ότι δουλειά να δεις η συνθήκες είναι σκατά .Πόσο μάλλον στα διαλητηρια .
Πηγαίναμε δεξαμενή θυμάμαι εδω Ελλαδα, και έπρεπε να δεις τουαλέτες .Η για να κάνουμε μπάνιο , χειμώνα καιρό με μια πετσέτα στην μέση, να πηγαίνεις στην δεξαμενή , μες την βρομά .Αλλά τι κανείς που ήσουν από την μουτζούρα σαν Τζαμαϊκανός μαύρος !Δεν ξέρω σήμερα πως είναι τα πράγματα, αλλα τοτε ηταν δραμα φιλε!

----------


## kafidas

> καλα ολα αυτα για τα ναυπηγεια τα οποια στην ελλαδα δεν ανθουν καθολου και κριμα την στιγμη που οι γειτονες μας οι τουρκοι προωθουν προγραματτα ενισχυσης της ναυτιλιακης βιομηχανιας καθως ιδρυουν συνεχως ναυπηγεια και ετοιμαζουν(οπως οι περισσοτεροι θα γνωριζετε) το δευτερο μεγαλυτερο παγκοσμιως,αλλα τελος παντων οσο αφορα τα ναυπηγεια...εαν γνωριζει καποιος κατι σχετικα με τα διαλυτυρια γενικα ας με βοηθησει...ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα...


Λοιπον ακου στιν τουρκια το σκραπ εχει 350 ευρο το τονο στις ινδιες εχει 750 ευρο το τονο ενω στιν ελλαδα εχει μονο 100 ευρο το τοννο πουλισα εγο ενα καραβι για σκραπ 80 000 ευρο με χιλια ζορια εχτες.Αν ολα τα σαπακια καραβια δεν ειχανε δικογραφιες εδω στιν ελλαδα τοτε θα λινοτανε το προβλημα σου για ναυπηγεισοις στα διαλυτυρια.Η αφρικη ειναι η μεγαλητερη παγγοσμιος αγορα 1 000 000 τοννους σκραπ.Οταν φτιαξανε το λυμανι στο κερατσινι μπαζοσανε 5 πλοια εκη κανενας δεν ενδιαφερθηκε κατι χιλιαδες τοννους μασιφ χαλιβα το υπουργιο στα  ******  τους τα θαψανε.:twisted: :Confused:

----------


## Ellinis

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται, στο youtube έχει ανέβει συνεντευξη του Τούρκου ιστορικού πλοίων και "ειδικού" σε θέματα Αλιάγκα, Selim San. 
Eκτός από τωρινές σκηνές εμφανίζονται και αρκετές παλιές φωτογραφίες του από πλοία (και ελληνικά) που διαλύθηκαν εκεί.

----------


## takbee

Απο  την εκπομπη 60 minutes του cbs υπαρχει αυτο το σχετικο με το θεμα video :                 http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...=ship+breaking

----------


## Eng

> Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται, στο youtube έχει ανέβει συνεντευξη του Τούρκου ιστορικού πλοίων και "ειδικού" σε θέματα Αλιάγκα, Selim San. 
> Eκτός από τωρινές σκηνές εμφανίζονται και αρκετές παλιές φωτογραφίες του από πλοία (και ελληνικά) που διαλύθηκαν εκεί.


Πολλα Ελληνικα φιλε μου..Πολλα ρε γμτ και με μεγαλη ιστορια..!!

----------


## Eng

> Απο  την εκπομπη 60 minutes του cbs υπαρχει αυτο το σχετικο με το θεμα video :                 http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...=ship+breaking


Safety First... :Razz: . Ρε τα χασανακια!!! Καλη κινηση φιλε takbee και καλωσορισες στη παρεα μας!

----------


## fotini86

Καλά νέα για την αγορά των διαλύσεων πλοίων καθώς εντείνονται οι διαλύσεις των υπερήλικων, σύμφωνα με άρθρο του theseanation.gr.
Ήδη μετράνε αντίστροφα 11 πλοία Ελλήνων πλοιοκτητών διαφόρων τύπων. Περισσότερα παρακάτω:
http://www.theseanation.gr/news/ship...-ploion-09.htm

----------


## fotini86

Ακόμα πέντε πλοία θα οδηγηθούν στα διαλυτήρια του Μπαγκλαντέζ & της Ινδίας. Ειδικά τα πλοία μονού τοιχώματος σιγά σιγά θα θυμίζουν μόνο παρελθόν...

Πηγή:άρθρο του seanation.gr 24/09

http://www.theseanation.gr/news/ship...-thalasson.htm

----------


## tolaras

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Vof6...eature=related

----------


## Natsios

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Vof6...eature=related


Η διαδικασία αυτή λέγεται beaching και θα βρείτε και αλλα βιντεάκια με αυτη τη λέξη. 
Full τις μηχανές και ευθυγράμιση με τη ξηρά να κάτσει το βαπόρι οσο πιο έξω γίνεται.
Συνήθως το beaching γίνεται οταν τα νερά είναι ψηλά απο την παλίρροια ωστε όταν 
τραβηχθούν όλο τα βαπόρι να μείνει εξω απο το νερό (ανάλογα το μέρος)

----------


## tolaras

εαν υπαρχουν πουθενα κι αλλα βιντεο σχετικα με το beaching παρακαλω βαλτε κανενα...

----------


## nikaiwtis

> Η διαδικασία αυτή λέγεται beaching και θα βρείτε και αλλα βιντεάκια με αυτη τη λέξη. 
> Full τις μηχανές και ευθυγράμιση με τη ξηρά να κάτσει το βαπόρι οσο πιο έξω γίνεται.
> Συνήθως το beaching γίνεται οταν τα νερά είναι ψηλά απο την παλίρροια ωστε όταν 
> τραβηχθούν όλο τα βαπόρι να μείνει εξω απο το νερό (ανάλογα το μέρος)


Δηλαδή με full ahead κάθεται στην ξηρά?Μπορείς να μας δώσεις παραπάνω πληροφορίες για την διαδικασία?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ευτυχώς που στην Ελλάδα εφαρμόρτηκαν από τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1980 οι προδιαγραφές της τότε ΕΟΚ για τους περιβαλλοντικούς όρους που πρέπει να πλρούν τα διαλυτήρια πλοίων, κι έτσι σταμάτησαν να κόβονται μεγάλα βαπόρια εδώ. Αλιώτικα θα ήμασταν σαν τις πειοχές της Ινδίας που βλέπουμε παρακάτω.

Τώρα που με τη Συνθήκη του Χονγκ Κονγκ αυτές οι προδιαγραφές πάνε να γίνουν παγκόσμιες, όπως βλεπουμε στο παρακάτω βίντεο.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ελεω Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης θα ηταν μια χαρα. Οπως ακριβως και στη Τουρκία που λόγω των Ευρωπαϊκών βλεψεων της γείτονας ολα τα διαλυτηρια ειναι σε πολυ καλη κατάσταση.. Κρίμα που έφυγαν πρεπει να λέμε γιατι σε τέτοιες εποχές δύσκολες για την οικονομία θα γινόταν μεγάλος τζίρος μηνιαίως.οσον αφορά τα διαλυτηρια της ανατολής δεν μπορω να εκφράσω γνώμη γιατι δεν τα έχω επισκεφτεί. Αλλα εκει δυστυχώς κανεις δε δίνει σημασία στη ζωη..

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν εμποδίζει κανένα η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση να φτιάξει κάποιος διαλυτήριο για να κόβει μεγάλα βαπόρια. Απλά πρ΄πει αν βάλει το χέρι στην τσέπη και να επενδύσει σε υποδομές ώστε να γίνεται τουλάχιστον σωστή διαχέιρηση των επικίνδυνων υλικών και να εξασφαλίζεται η υγέια και η ασφάλεια των εργαζομένων. Δεν ξέρω αν οι γείτονες σκάφτηκαν την μελλοντική τους ένταξη στην Ευρώπη και επένδυσαν σε τέτοιες υποδομές ή σκέφτηκαν ότι αν βλάψουν το περιβάλλον βλάπτουν και τον τουρισμό τους.

Όσο για τον τζίρο που θα έιχαμε αν κόβαμε μεγάλα βαπόρια εδώ, με την νοοτροπία του "δε βαριέσαι" που έχουμε δεν ξέρω αν θα άξιζε τον κόπ να έχουμε τζίρο αλλά να έιχαμε πχ τεράστια ποσοστά καρκίνου λόγω του αμιάντου σε μια περιοχή όπως έιχαμε στην Έυβοια στην περιοχή του εργοστασίου της ΕΛΕΝΙΤ.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ειδικα στη Τουρκια οταν ειναι να παει ενα πλοιο για διαλυση πριν φυγει ακομα για Αλιαγα, γινεται πολυ μεγαλη διαπραγματευση για τα επικινδυνα υλικα... γνωριζω για παραδειγμα οταν πηγε το αεροπλανοφορο invincible του Βρετανικου Ναυτικου αρχες του 2011 , οι Βρετανοι ειχαν ξηλωσει ο,τι σε αμιαντο και πολυ επικινδυνα υλικα ειχε το πλοιο...επισης για αυτο αποφευγουν στη Τουρκια να παιρνουν  μεγαλα επιβατηγα..Βεβαια τελευταια που πηγαν το Allegra και το Pride of Dover ,ηταν επειδη κοστιζε παρα πολυ να πανε στο Alang...

----------


## Cape P

Εκτος αυτων που ειπατε ειναι και τα μεροκαματα.Αλλιως κοστολογειται ο εργατης στην Τουρκια που πληρωνεται με τουρκικη λιρα αλλιως στην Ινδια που πληρωνονται με ρουπιες κι αλλιως στην Ελλαδα με ευρω. Τεραστια διαφορα που η κοπη μεγαλων καραβιων στην Ελλαδα ειναι αδυνατη

----------


## Express Pigasos

Aliaga 12-7-2012
γεματη κοντεηνεραδικα (το πολυ 20ετιας) και ψυγεια... η καλη αγορα του 2004 με 2008 ειχε ως αποτελεσμα τωρα στην κριση να φυγουν και πλοια 15 ετων!!

----------


## Ilias 92

Και εμείς εδώ κλαίμε αν τύχει και πάει κανένα επιβατικό 40 ετών για κόψιμο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Και εμείς εδώ κλαίμε αν τύχει και πάει κανένα επιβατικό 40 ετών για κόψιμο.


Ελα μου ντε!

----------


## anant

Ένα ενδιαφέρον βίντεο, ο άνθρωπος λέει οτι δεν τον ενδιαφέρει! τίποτα αρκεί να εχει δουλειά!!!!!!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhIaEEW63Sc

----------


## argonaftis

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=a64_1390488998

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Εντυπωσιακό φίλε μου αλλά από τον τίτλο νομίζει κανείς ότι θα δει κάποιο ατύχημα.
Κανονικά πρέπει να μεταφερθεί στα "Διαλυτήρια πλοίων". :Fat:

----------


## SteliosK

Φωτογραφίες μέσα από τα διαλυτήρια του Chittagong στο Μπακλαντές

Bangladesh---Ship-Breakin-011.jpg Chittagong-shipbreakers-002.jpg Shipbreakers-in-Chittagon-001.jpg
Περισσότερες στο σύνδεσμο που ακολουθεί:
http://www.theguardian.com/world/gallery

----------


## Nautilia News

*photozdf-2.jpg


Νέα Παγκόσμια λίστα με εταιρείες που απέρριψαν τοξικά πλοία*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_"Πυκνώνουν τα «σύννεφα» στις σχέσεις δήμου Ελευσίνας και ΟΛΕ για το διαλυτήριο της Σάββα ΕΠΕ"_





> Παρασκευή 13 Φεβρουαρίου 2015
> Σε συγκέντρωση διαμαρτυρίας καλεί Φορείς και Δημότες ο δήμος.
> Έντονη είναι η αντιπαράθεση που έχει ξεσπάσει μεταξύ του δήμου Ελευσίνας και του διευθύνοντος συμβούλου του ΟΛΕ Αθ. Πέππα, με αιτία τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις γύρω από την παραχώρηση χερσαίας ζώνης στην εταιρεία ΑΦΟΙ Σάββα. Όπως αναφέρει σε ανακοίνωσή του ο δήμος , η ενέργεια αυτή χαρακτηρίζεται σκαδαλώδης καθώς η σύμβαση παραχώρησης τμήματος του παράλιου μετώπου υπογράφτηκε στις 23.12.2014 από τον ΟΛΕ , τη στιγμή που η Περιφέρεια Αττικής είχε διακόψει- – με απόφασή της- τη λειτουργία του ναυπηγείου. Σημειώνουμε εδώ ότι την περασμένη εβδομάδα υπήρξε ψήφισμα διαμαρτυρίας από το δήμο, αλλά και αντιδράσεις επί του θέματος από τις παρατάξεις της αντιπολίτευσης. Παρακάτω μεταφέρουμε την ανακοίνωση του δήμου Ελευσίνας:
> 
> ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ
>  Ο Οργανισμός Λιμένα Ελευσίνας και ο πρόεδρος και διευθύνων σύμβουλος του κ. Αθανάσιος Πέππας, για άλλη μία φορά, αδιαφορώντας για τους δημότες της πόλης μας και για τις προθέσεις της Δημοτικής Αρχής, σκανδαλωδώς στις 23/12/2014 αποφάσισε την εκ νέου παραχώρηση τμήματος χερσαίας ζώνης στην εταιρεία ΑΦΟΙ ΣΑΒΒΑ ΕΠΕ., προσπαθώντας να αιφνιδιάσει και να προκαταβάλει την νέα διοίκηση του ΟΛΕ. Τον περασμένο Νοέμβριο η Περιφέρεια Αττικής είχε διακόψει την λειτουργία της ρυπογόνου δραστηριότητας του ναυπηγείου – διαλυτηρίου αφού δεν υπήρχε παραχωρητήριο από τον ΟΛΕ. Το Δημοτικό Συμβούλιο και οι φορείς της Πόλης εκφράζουν την αντίθεσή τους στην συνέχιση της δραστηριότητας αυτής στην περιοχή μας και χαρακτηρίζουν την ενέργεια του ΟΛΕ εχθρική και ενάντια στους σχεδιασμούς του Δήμου για το παράκτιο μέτωπο. Το Δημοτικό Συμβούλιο και οι φορείς της πόλης μετά από εμπεριστατωμένη συζήτηση αποφάσισαν τα ακόλουθα: 1. Καλεί τους Φορείς και τους Δημότες σε συγκέντρωση διαμαρτυρίας το Σάββατο 21/2/2015 και ώρα 10:00 π.μ. με αίτημα την ανάκληση από τον ΟΛΕ της απόφασης για παραχώρηση τμήματος της χερσαίας ζώνης στην ΑΦΟΙ ΣΑΒΒΑ ΕΠΕ. Η συγκέντρωση θα γίνει στην οδό Κανελλοπούλου έξω από τα γραφεία του ΟΛΕ και θα πραγματοποιηθεί πορεία προς το διαλυτήριο του ΣΑΒΒΑ στην Βλύχα. 2.Να προγραμματιστεί συνάντηση με τον υπουργό Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας κο Δρίτσα, προκειμένου να ζητηθεί η παρέμβασή του για το θέμα της επαναλειτουργίας του διαλυτηρίου και η εφαρμογή του Γενικού Πολεοδομικού Σχεδίου της πόλης.


_Πηγή_

----------


## Takerman

http://news.in.gr/science-technology...aid=1231396831

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Υποθετω οτι θα ιδρυθουν εταιρειες εκτος ΕΕ που θα αγοραζουν τα πλοια και κατοπιν θα στελνουν αυτες τα πλοια ινδια κτλ.Ειναι πολυ μεγαλη και φθηνη η μπιζνα για να χαλασει ,ασχετα με το τι τραβανε οι δυσμοιροι για να διαλυσουν ενα βαπορι με γυμνα χερια και ποδια

----------


## pantelis2009

Κώστα το μόνο σίγουρο είναι .....ότι τα σαΐνια θα βρούνε τρόπο για να τα αγοράζουν και να τα διαλύουν.
Είναι μεγάλη η αγορά και δουλεύουν ....άσχετα με τις συνθήκες πααααααααααααααααααααααάρα πολλοί.

----------


## Takerman

Αν ισχύουν οι τιμές που γράφει το ρεπορτάζ - δεν έχω προσωπική εικόνα - μιλάμε για τεράστιες διαφορές τιμών. Ποιός πλοιοκτήτης δεν θα ήθελε να πάρει διπλή και τριπλή τιμή από το σκράπ.

----------


## tolaras

Ταξίδι με προορισμό την Αλιάγα... DSCI0606.jpg

----------

